# FAO Tag & Twin Axle M/H owners



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

How many spare tyres do you carry?

Having a tag axle we carry one spare tyre on the spare wheel plus an additional spare tyre.

This tyre cost just £80 but abroad we were quoted 200 euros for the same thing!

Are we OTT?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*eeight*

added W-Eight!

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spare*

One spare and a "Fix n Go" kit.

Russell


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Spare*



Rapide561 said:


> One spare and a "Fix n Go" kit.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> same here


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Spare*



Rapide561 said:


> One spare and a "Fix n Go" kit.
> 
> Russell


Good Idea!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Spare*



Rapide561 said:


> One spare and a "Fix n Go" kit.
> 
> Russell


Me too 

Regards,
John


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Spare*



Ozzyjohn said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > One spare and a "Fix n Go" kit.
> ...


Ditto

Dennis


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

One spare and a prayer :roll: 
Ian


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As Russell

Carol


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

One spare might think the fix and go might be an idea.... as the spare wheel is a nightmare to get out... stuck in the centre of the rear cargo area.... :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Got a spare.  

Now I just need a Jack and a wheelbrace. 8O


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

One spare and fix and go thing.

One important point is to make sure you have the correct wheel bolts if you have alloys fitted and the spare is a steel wheel - they are diffrent.

The jack and brace is also quite handy  

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

AndrewandShirley said:


> How many spare tyres do you carry?
> 
> Having a tag axle we carry one spare tyre on the spare wheel plus an additional spare tyre.
> 
> ...


Yes a bit ott.
When was the last time you had a blow out? I can't remember any.

If you were quoted €200 they were trying to screw you while in difficulties.

I regularly use my local tyre shop which is part of a national group. They supply a booklet of all their affiliated agents and if ever I need a tyre service on the road (not yet) I can call them for a competitive deal.

http://www.popgom.fr/montage-pneu/50/la-haye-du-puits

Ray.


----------

